# Miniature Donkeys & Protection



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 4, 2009)

I have constant OCD about my miniature horses being safe and I was wondering if Miniature Donkeys are just as protective as their larger counterparts? I WOULD LOVE FOR THEM TO CHASE ANYTHING THAT HAPPENED TO WONDER INTO THE PASTURE! Just the "scare effect" is enough for me. 

I am looking to either be getting standard donkeys or miniature donkeys - I would much prefer the miniature ones if they are good for protection as well.

Thanks

Katie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 5, 2009)

No, the miniatures do NOT make a good guard animal, because of there size. They will bray, but have little chance of survival if attacked or trying to protect. I have 5 "guard " donkeys 3 are in the 36 to 38" size, and two stand 42"s. My hinnies stand about 32"s and try there darnest but the biggies usually chase them out of the "frontline" and keep them behind with the horses. Guarding is a natural instinct in the larger donkeys, but remember NOT ALL DONKEYS DO PROTECT. If you are looking for a guard donkey it is best to buy from someone who knows first hand that there donkeys will protect. My donkeys will stomp to kill anything that does not belong in there pasture. If any bears, coyotes, or wolves come out of the woods, they will all run down to the far end, and bray up a storm making themselves sound about 10 times there size. I think usually there extreamly loud and constant braying is what chases most wildlife out of our area. My 5 are worth there weight in gold as far as I am concerned. Good guard donks are hard to find.


----------

